# Buscando Display Manager

## edgar_uriel84

Hola, pues ando buscando un Display Manager que sea ligero, no busco GDM o KDM que son gigantes y hasta hacen café si se lo pides   :Laughing: 

Hoy día uso SLiM la bronca es que me esta dando un problema pues a veces las consolas normales se alentan :-s (si las que no tienen nada que ver con el gráfico), cuando quito SLiM todo funciona de nuevo sin complicaciones. Además SLiM esta un poco abandonado últimamente.

Estoy probando Qingy, pero me da un error al combinarlo con FBsplash, nada que intervenga en el funcionamiento pero no me gustan los errores, además creo que aun esta algo verde (a veces hace cosas raras) y arriesgarme a que dejen de funcionar mis consolas es demasiado. Sin embargo Qingy es una gran idea, en unos años seguro lo uso, por ahora alguien recomiendeme un Display Manager ligero y que no se vea tan feo como XDM  :Cool: 

----------

## killokepasa

wdm[wings display manager] al menos en DEB lo tenemos...  :Idea: 

----------

## natxoblogg

yo utilizo el xdm y va niquelado y no es feo. busca temas o maquealo. queda la mar de bien.

----------

## i92guboj

También está entrance, supongo que estará en el overlay de enlightenment. Solo lo menciono por añadir otra opción, en realidad no me gusta, ni ese ni ningún otro, pero los demás ya los han nombrado :p

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Gracias por sus comentarios, wdm me parece buena opción lo que me pareció genial fue este comentario:

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

> yo utilizo el xdm y va niquelado y no es feo. busca temas o maquealo. queda la mar de bien.

 

Ahora mismo veo que onda para personalizarlo ver si puedo ponerle una imagen de fondo o algo, si conoces por ahí algún sitio con temas estaría bien, de primera vista buscando "xdm themes" no hay nada inmediato. 

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

pues a mi xdm me parece horrible y mas dificil de maquear que los demás.

hay otro llamado slim que lo usé durante algún tiempo, debe ser igual de ligero que xdm. 

Slim está en portage y hay temas disponibles tb., por si le quieres echar un vistazo.

saluetes

----------

## killokepasa

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> en realidad no me gusta, ni ese ni ningún otro

 

entonces cual usas  :Question:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Idea: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *killokepasa wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   en realidad no me gusta, ni ese ni ningún otro 
> 
> entonces cual usas   

 

Ninguno   :Twisted Evil: 

No añaden nada si te paras a pensar. Tan solo es una pantalla de login bonita que traga ram y hacer perder el tiempo. En nombre y tu password se introducen igual de bien en consola, luego startx. En su día usaba kdm, pero los probé todos, incluído qingy. Por unas razones o por otras decidí que no son para mi. me causaban más problemas que ventajas y no aportaban nada, realmente.

kdm nunca ha sido maduro. Y gdm es un abuso si no tienes gnome instalado. Recuerdo que a partir de cierta versión gdm comenzó a depender en todo gnome, incluyendo desde nautilus hasta file-roller y todo lo imaginable, un monolito, vamos. :p Todos los demás simplemente o tenían aún menos funcionalidad o bien estaban en estado casi alfa, así que para mi la opción estuvo clara.

----------

## killokepasa

opino = pero y cómo fazes si ties 2 o + entornos/gestores  :Question: 

----------

## Txema

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> No añaden nada si te paras a pensar. Tan solo es una pantalla de login bonita que traga ram y hacer perder el tiempo. En nombre y tu password se introducen igual de bien en consola, luego startx. En su día usaba kdm, pero los probé todos, incluído qingy. Por unas razones o por otras decidí que no son para mi. me causaban más problemas que ventajas y no aportaban nada, realmente.
> 
> kdm nunca ha sido maduro. Y gdm es un abuso si no tienes gnome instalado. Recuerdo que a partir de cierta versión gdm comenzó a depender en todo gnome, incluyendo desde nautilus hasta file-roller y todo lo imaginable, un monolito, vamos. :p Todos los demás simplemente o tenían aún menos funcionalidad o bien estaban en estado casi alfa, así que para mi la opción estuvo clara.

 

Yo he instalado en el servidor Slim, por la simple razón de que permite el autologin, que no sé si se podrá hacer manual, pero de momento este va de lujo y no consume nada, es la cosa más simple que he visto.

Saludos.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *killokepasa wrote:*    *i92guboj wrote:*   en realidad no me gusta, ni ese ni ningún otro 
> 
> entonces cual usas    
> 
> Ninguno  
> ...

 

Yo también me he preguntado eso, lo uso y lo creo necesario sobre todo por las travesuras que la gente suele hacer, ejemplo, hago login en una consola, ejecuto startx y dejo la computadora. Un amigo llega, vuelve a la consola y hace cosas raras con mis archivos (nada serio, solo travesuras, pero ojo que son mis amigos y no alguien que me odia   :Evil or Very Mad:  ). Eso pasa, más seguido de lo creen  :Razz:  al menos en mi entorno, con mis amigos.

Soluciones: antes de irme bloquear las consolas, o usar un Display Manager y un salvapantallas. Lo más rápido es lo segundo, por cosas como esas lo uso aunque no aporten una funcionalidad real diaria.

En Qingy me parece útil la función que te permite usar en una consola, modo texto o modo gráfico. Si como yo no se usa gnome y kde y no se pueden manejar "sesiones gráficas" esto es de gran ayuda cuando se tiene más de un usuario. Pero lo malo es que si me ha dado problemas que para ser un sustituto a *getty son serios. Me gustaría tener esa opción en agetty, creo que sería un avance notable.

XDM creo que es complicado para configurarlo y que se vea agradable, sobre todo porque no he encontrado un solo ejemplo con el cual guiarme, en los foros de Arch explican un poco como se hace, en la tarde trataré pues parece ser mi única opción.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> pero y cómo fazes si ties 2 o + entornos/gestores

 

lo que te dice i92guboj, usa startx o usa el script lanzador con el que vienen algunos entornos.

Startx lee el archivo .xinitrc asi que puedes meter ahi todo lo que quieres que se cargue ( si no lo hace ya el entorno que hayas elegido) y listo.

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

 *killokepasa wrote:*   

> opino = pero y cómo fazes si ties 2 o + entornos/gestores 

 

Tengo scripts para lanzar cada uno de ellos. En mi caso "startx" lanza el predeterminado que es con el que trabajo siempre, pero tengo configurados más de una veintena de gestores de ventanas distintos que pruebo de vez en cuando por una u otra razón.

En mi caso lo que uso es un script startx modificado que en lugar de leer ~/.xinitrc lee ~/.config/xinitrc/xinitrc-$(basename $0), donde $0 es un nombre para identificar un wm concreto. Luego tan solo necesito crear symlinks a mi startx personalizado (y así $0 va tomando valores y escoge un xinitrc distinto según el symlink con el que lo invoque). Así que en el fondo siempre uso el mismo script para iniciar X, pero el xinitrc que selecciona en cada caso depende del symlink que use para lanzarlo.

Un solo script, infinitos wm's  :Smile: 

Si alguien quiere detalles que pregunte, no quiero apropiarme del hilo.

EDITADO

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yo también me he preguntado eso, lo uso y lo creo necesario sobre todo por las travesuras que la gente suele hacer, ejemplo, hago login en una consola, ejecuto startx y dejo la computadora. Un amigo llega, vuelve a la consola y hace cosas raras con mis archivos (nada serio, solo travesuras, pero ojo que son mis amigos y no alguien que me odia   ). Eso pasa, más seguido de lo creen  al menos en mi entorno, con mis amigos.
> 
> Soluciones: antes de irme bloquear las consolas, o usar un Display Manager y un salvapantallas. Lo más rápido es lo segundo, por cosas como esas lo uso aunque no aporten una funcionalidad real diaria.
> ...

 

Yo tengo un alias para solucionar eso: 

```
alias startx='startx \"$@\" & exit'
```

También tengo control+alt+backspace desactivado para matar xorg.

----------

## natxoblogg

A ver si me acuerdo de como va la movida que hace mil, que me lo maqueé y mi memoria esta muy pez ultimamente:

1)Supongo que todos sabemos cambiar la configuración para que nos arranque el xdm, pero por si acaso:editar '/etc/rc.conf' y cambiar en 'DISPLAYMANAGER' la variable a 'xdm'.

2) Añadimos la imagen de fondo que queramos en la configuración del xdm en /etc/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0 ; Poniendo 'display -window root /home/LoQueSea/images/background.png'.

3) Y nada más que,pelegarte con el archivo '/etc/X11/xdm/Xresources' que contendrá más o menos estas entradas:

```
#

# Mi tema molón del xdm

#

xlogin*greeting: Login                        

xlogin*namePrompt: Nombre:\040

xlogin*passwdPrompt: Contraseña:\040

xlogin*fail: Fallo!

xlogin.Login.greetFont: 9x15bold

xlogin.Login.promptFont: 6x13bold

xlogin.Login.font: 6x13

xlogin.Login.failFont: 6x13

xlogin*geometry: 220x140-0+0

xlogin*borderWidth: 1

xlogin*frameWidth: 0

xlogin*innerFramesWidth: 0

xlogin*shdColor: black

xlogin*hiColor: black

xlogin*greetColor: white

xlogin*failColor: red

xlogin*promptColor: grey75

xlogin*foreground: grey75

xlogin*background: black

xlogin*borderColor: grey50

# eof
```

A ver si os sirve de algo, no creo que tengais problema  :Wink: 

----------

## Coghan

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un solo script, infinitos wm's 
> 
> Si alguien quiere detalles que pregunte, no quiero apropiarme del hilo.
> ...

 

¡Ilústranos Maestro!.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *Coghan wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   
> 
> Un solo script, infinitos wm's 
> 
> Si alguien quiere detalles que pregunte, no quiero apropiarme del hilo.
> ...

 

Me sumo a esta petición, apropiate del hilo si quieres   :Laughing: , si tienes algo que nos quita de ese problema de buscar programitas de este tipo esta genial.

----------

## i92guboj

La cosa es más sencilla de lo que parece. Tengo un directorio ~/bin/, que está en mi PATH, ahí pongo scripts personalizados y varias cosas de uso frecuente. El primer paso es copiar startx a dicho directorio. Por ejemplo:

```
cp `which startx` ~/bin/startx.sh
```

Luego lo editamos, aquí dejo el parche por si alguien lo prefiere:

```

$ diff -U3 ~/bin/startx.sh `which startx`

--- /home/i92guboj/bin/startx.sh        2008-04-25 12:00:02.000000000 +0200

+++ /usr/bin/startx     2009-02-11 23:35:45.000000000 +0100

@@ -14,7 +14,7 @@

 # $XFree86: xc/programs/xinit/startx.cpp,v 3.16tsi Exp $

 

 

-userclientrc=$HOME/.config/xinitrc/xinitrc-$(basename $0)

+userclientrc=$HOME/.xinitrc

 sysclientrc=/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc

 

 

```

Como veis se trata de un cambio sencillo. You uso $HOME/.config/xinitrc/ como el directorio para almacenar mis ficheros xinitrc-*, pero podeis usar $HOME o cualquier otro, aseguraos de que la ruta exista.

El resto es bien sencillo, por ejemplo, si quiero hacer un lanzador para xfce haría esto:

```
cd ~/bin

ln -s startx.sh xfce

nano ~/.config/xinitrc/xinitrc-xfce

# dentro escribimos "startxfce4", y guardamos el fichero

```

Los únicos requisitos: el sufijo del nombre del archivo xinitrc-* debe coincidir exáctamente con el nombre del symlink creado. Además, no es aconsejable que el symlink se llame igual que el binario del wm, porque si el path de ~/bin toma precedencia xinitrc llamará al link en lugar de al wm. Y si es alcontrario y no toma precedencia, entonces se ejecutará el wm en línea de comandos, produciendo un error. 

A partir de ese momento podemos invocar xfce escribiendo xfce in la línea de comandos. Por supuesto, los xinitrc pueden ser tan complicados como queramos, por ejemplo, para fvwm yo use esto:

```
cd ~/bin

ln -s startx.sh f
```

Y creo ~/.config/xinitrc/xinitrc-f con este contenido:

```

wm=fvwm

#export KDE_SESSION_VERSION=4

xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefaults

xsetroot -cursor_name left_ptr

$wm -s 0 > "${HOME}/logs/${wm}.log" 2>&1 &

wm_pid=$!

$wm -s 1 -f ~/.fvwm/config.1 > "${HOME}/logs/${wm}.1.log" 2>&1 &

DISPLAY=:0.0

gkrellm &

gkrellm -s server &

#ossxmix -b &

urxvtd &

urxvtd_pid=$!

sleep 2

urxvtc -fade 20 -name server_htop -title server_htop -e ssh root@server -p 5982

urxvtc -fade 20 -name main_term -e screen -D -RR

firefox &

wait $wm_pid

kill -TERM $urxvtd_pid
```

Esta solución me gusta porque tengo todos los wm a dos golpes de tecla, y puedo personalizar lo que quiero arrancar con cada uno de forma mucho más sencilla. Incluso podría arrancar de forma sencilla flux en un monitor y fvwm en el otro si así lo quisiera. Además, así puedo redirigir toda la salida de X  y mi wm a un log en mi home, y lo puedo ver en mi escritorio con tail -f en todo momento. Ésto hace la depuración de errores bastante más llevadera  :Wink: 

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> (...) Esta solución me gusta porque tengo todos los wm a dos golpes de tecla, y puedo personalizar lo que quiero arrancar con cada uno de forma mucho más sencilla. Incluso podría arrancar de forma sencilla flux en un monitor y fvwm en el otro si así lo quisiera(...)

 

Supongo que para tener varias sesiones gráficas sigues haciendo algo como:

```
xfce -- :1

xfce -- :2
```

Quizás me quede sin Display Manager si alguien me da una idea de como hacer startx y que siempre tome una tty disponible, sin tener que indicar el "-- :$", esto es porque últimamente tengo varios usuarios adicionales (la familia) y no son muy amigos de los comandos y mucho menos de sus parámetros. 

También comentar que he encontrado un artículo que especifica los inconvenientes de inicio de sesión de las X y algunas soluciones: http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/TIP_Fix_The_Login_Security_Hole

Por mi parte y volviendo al principio del hilo, he jugado unos 20min con XDM, le puse un fondo y acomode la parte del login, es sencillo e incluso se ve bien, pero no me gusta que no pueda reiniciar/apagar la máquina desde XDM, he visto que la solución es poner un "xmessage" con esas instrucciones pero he observado que aun cuando inicio sesión el xmessage no desaparece y continua mostrándose en el escritorio, es molesto pues creo que XDM debería hacerlo sin tanto problema.

----------

## Coghan

Gracias i92guboj, aún me pone los pelos de punta ver como te manejas en bash,   :Smile: 

Viendo la última aportación de edgar_uriel84, voy a probar Qingy, se ajusta más a lo que necesito, también suelo compartir mis equipos con usuarios que no entienden la consola. También está la parte del aspecto gráfico, para alguien que vive de los ordenadores la imagen cool es importante.

----------

## killokepasa

bueno con el permiso de edgar...

instalé xdm y no me reconoce flux

instalé slim y no me reconoce flux

instalé qingy y nunca apareció en el login

tengo kde y flux pero uso flux por su rapidez...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

XDM  no reconoce nada, Slim tampoco. Solo obedecen a la variable XSESSION de /etc/conf.d/rc o ejecutan el contenido de .xinitrc

Edita el archivo y reemplaza el contenido de la variable por el cargador de sesión de fluxbox (o el WM que prefieras) o crea un archivo .xinitrc en el home del usuario que está iniciando sesión y agrega dentro del mismo el cargador de sesión de fluxbox.

De Qingy ni idea.

Salud!

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Al final me he quedado con Qingy, reduciendo el número de consolas uso 3 normales con agetty y 3 con Qingy el cual tiene un pequeño error al juntarse con FBsplash pero es el que se adapta mejor a mis necesidades y no interfiere con el funcionamiento. El otro inconveniente es que no puedo iniciar el gráfico como root desde Qingy, pero creo que puede incluso ser beneficioso para el usuario.

Aquí la referencia para instalarlo: http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Qingy

----------

## ensarman

esta interesante pero como hacer para que inicie automaticamente te logueas?  intenté colocarle un startx en el .bashrc pero me ocaciona problemas cada que inicia una consola. eso ayudaria un monton al reemplazo del WM.

eso mismo quier hacer para el GNUscreen

----------

## ekz

No había tenido tiempo de leer este hilo completo, así que dejo mi aporte ahora: 

Yo tampoco uso "pantalla de login", en el servicio local tengo esta línea (local es el último servicio en ejecutarse):

```
local_start() {

        /home/ekz/bin/scripts/xfce &>/dev/null

        return 0

}
```

Esa línea ejecuta un script que contiene lo siguiente:

```
cd /home/ekz

source /etc/profile

su -c "startxfce4" ekz >&.xsession-errors &
```

Eso me logea automáticamente como mi usuario (ekz) e inicia xfce   :Smile:  .

¡Saludos!

----------

## i92guboj

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> esta interesante pero como hacer para que inicie automaticamente te logueas?  intenté colocarle un startx en el .bashrc pero me ocaciona problemas cada que inicia una consola. eso ayudaria un monton al reemplazo del WM.

 

~/.bashrc se ejecuta cada vez que se inicia un shell interactivo que no sea de login, o sea, cada vez que lanzar un xterm por ejemplo.

~/.bash_profile se ejecuta cada vez que se lanza un shell de login, probablemente sea el más aconsejable en tu caso.

Asegúrate de que ~/.bashrc no es un symlink a ~/.bash_profile, ~/.bash_login o algún otro.

 *Quote:*   

> eso mismo quier hacer para el GNUscreen

 

Para screen seguramente sea el caso contrario, mejor en ~/.bashrc, aunque todo depende de lo que quieras hacer. En cualquier caso, ten en cuenta que una vez lanzado screen, el script se bloqueará hasta que screen se cierre. Eso quiere decir que normalmente screen deberá ser lo último que lances desde bashrc.

----------

## ensarman

holas, lo que me dijiste funciona pero funciona en todas las consolas, bueno en todas las que abro mediante el GNUscreen y enlas cosolas virtuales, siempre me sale esto:

 *Quote:*   

> xauth:  creating new authority file /home/kike/.serverauth.17638
> 
> Fatal server error:
> 
> Server is already active for display 0
> ...

 

ahora para el GNUscreen, me anida screens infinitamente xD  :Razz: 

bueno loq ue quisiera saber es que si hay algun modo de reconocer si xinit o screen  estan corriendo y solamente ejecutarlos si no estan corriendo

----------

## i92guboj

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> holas, lo que me dijiste funciona pero funciona en todas las consolas, bueno en todas las que abro mediante el GNUscreen y enlas cosolas virtuales, siempre me sale esto:
> 
>  *Quote:*   xauth:  creating new authority file /home/kike/.serverauth.17638
> 
> Fatal server error:
> ...

 

Por favor, puedes ver la salida de este comando?=

```
ls -l ~/.bash*
```

Quiero asegurarme de que ninguno de los ficheros de inicialización de bash está enlazado a algún otro. Me parece muy raro lo que comentas. En qué fichero has incluído finalmente el "startx"?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ahora para el GNUscreen, me anida screens infinitamente xD 
> 
> bueno loq ue quisiera saber es que si hay algun modo de reconocer si xinit o screen  estan corriendo y solamente ejecutarlos si no estan corriendo

 

No había yo pensado en eso   :Embarassed: 

Para ver si estás dentro de screen puedes hacer lo siguiente:

```

if [ ! "$TERM" == "screen" ]; then exec screen; fi
```

----------

## ensarman

ok esto es lo que me sale

 *Quote:*   

> ls -l ~/.bash*
> 
> -rw------- 1 kike users 7682 jun 18 11:39 /home/kike/.bash_history
> 
> -rw-r--r-- 1 kike users  127 nov  9  2007 /home/kike/.bash_logout
> ...

 

bueno edité el home/kike/.bash_profile insertando ahi el startx, la cosa es que ejecuta el startx solo en las consolas virtuales y el las consolas abiertas por screen, pero si abro un urxvt o xterm no pasa nada no lo ejecuta startx. por cierto esto:

```

if [ ! "$TERM" == "screen" ]; then exec screen; fi
```

gracias funciona perfectamente pero te crea una nueva sesion de screen cada que inicias un emulador de terminal, lo que hice es agregarle el parametro -R de esta forma:

```

if [ ! "$TERM" == "screen" ]; then exec screen -R; fi
```

de tal forma que cada que si cerraste una emulador de terminal y lo abres restaura la ultima sesion cerrada. era justo lo que estaba buscando  :Razz:  solo falta resolver el problema del inicio de sesion grafico.

----------

## ensarman

hice esto, pero no esta funcionando bien, aunque es un avance:

~/.bashrc

```

if [ ! -f .xorg_lock ]; then

    touch .xorg_lock;

    startx;

    rm .xorg_lock;

else

### para el inicio de screen ###

    if [ ! "$TERM" == "screen" ]; then exec screen -R; fi

fi
```

supuse que eso funcionaria y funciona hasta cierto punto, lo que pasa es que cierro el screen y no entra a la consola normal, osea nome deja usar el urxvt de la forma normal, otro punto es que al salir de la sesion de xinit, reinicia la X, solo despues de 2 entradas y salidas recien sale a la consola virtual. pruebenlo please y me avisan

----------

## i92guboj

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> hice esto, pero no esta funcionando bien, aunque es un avance:
> 
> ~/.bashrc
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Quizás te ayude poner un sync (y a lo mejor un sleep 2 o algo así) tras borrar el fichero candado. sync fuerza todas las operaciones de i/o pendientes a disco (ya sabes que normalmente las operaciones no se ejecutan en el momento que son requeridas, sino que se encolan por temas de eficiencia). El sleep dará algún tiempo extra para esperar a que se ejecute la operación.

De todas formas, creo recordar que Xorg crea sus propios locks en algún lugar, pero no recuerdo ahora mismo donde. Lo digo porque quizás podrías aprovechar esos en lugar de crear uno propio.

----------

## ensarman

ya esta!!!! lo logré!!! juaz que manera de aprender bash  :Razz: , este es el scripr solo en bashrc no toque nada del bash_profile

```
if [ ! -S /tmp/.X11-unix/X0 ]; then #verifico que no exista archivo de lock de xorg en la consola 0

    startx &                                            # inicio x en background para que no me bloquee la VT

else

##### para el inicio condicional de GNUscreen  solo se crea una nueva sesion

##### si esque existe una sesion grafica y si ya existe solo la carga

    if [[ `ps ax |grep SCREEN |grep -v grep |wc -l` = 0 && ${DISPLAY} ]]; then   

       screen

    else

       screen -r

    fi

    clear

fi
```

gracias a todos... esto va directo a mi blog  :Wink: 

----------

## i92guboj

macnífico   :Cool: 

----------

